# Lever action and .22



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So I'm really itching for a lever action rifle, and also am looking to pick up a .22 for cheap shooting (once ammo pops back up). Should I combine the two and get a Henry Repeating? Never shot one, so no previous experience on their quality. 
If not, what are some of the lever actions you've have/had and enjoyed?


-Josh


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the Browning BLR


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a Winchester Model 9422 LEver Action 22 for Sale at Gulf Coast Gun Forum. Might be worth a look.

Ed


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Go with the Henry, I have one and love it. I know Niceville and Crestview Walmart had them in stock.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

The Henrys are fun to shoot as are the other 2 listed. Both great for plinking, don't expect outstanding long range accuracy obviously but they hold their own.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

startzc said:


> The Henrys are fun to shoot as are the other 2 listed. Both great for plinking, don't expect outstanding long range accuracy obviously but they hold their own.


I have never bought a 22 for long range accuracy, if I can shoot a 
squirrel out of a big oak tree I was happy.
I am curious though, without spending a ton of money. How far out will a normal 22 shoot accurate?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

How far the round will be accurate is all about the individual gun and the skill of the shooter. There is a max effective range of the round I guess but it really has a lot to do with the firearm and the shooter, even the type of bullet and load. "Normal" I guess would be stock barrell no upgrades of any kind and standard 40gr bullet. I'd say you're golden at 50yds beyond that you are relying on your skill with that particular rifle. Semi-autos and bolt guns are gonna be a little different, I find that I get more range out of stock bolt guns than stock semi-autos.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

When I was a kid my dad had a sears 22lr that we used to shoot the heads off nails at 50 yards with open sights. Seriously. I got stainless 10/22 a few years ago and can only manage 1.5" at 50 yards with it. After complaining to some buddies about what a bad shooter it was they told me that was pretty much par for the course with most 22's. Guess dad's gun was not the norm


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the most accurate 22 I have. My oldest brother traded an 8 track player (look it up kids) for it about 40 years ago.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Lever action .22 ? No doubt what I would go with - Marlin 39. Or the later 39A.
I've seen several lately in the $400 - $450 range. You'll never hear anybody say anything bad about them.
I would look for an older one without the crossbolt safety. I'm not sure of the year they started putting the safety on there. I'm guessing mid to late 80s.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> There's a Winchester Model 9422 LEver Action 22 for Sale at Gulf Coast Gun Forum. Might be worth a look.
> 
> Ed


Where is this Ed , I've looked all over .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to be a member to see the "Guns For Sale" section. The gun he speaks of is $600 and looks to be in really good shape except for a rust spot at the end of the barrel.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a browning lever .22, can't recall the model but man that thing is fun!!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone here have experience with the Rossie .357 Lever Action? My attention was recently turned to them, and they seem like a decent gun for around $450-500. 
Main concern would be the ammo cost between the .22 and the .357


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...9/products_id/36596/Henry+Lever+Action+.22+LR

Walmart is about 285.00, I think.


----------



## walt4dun (Aug 24, 2013)

You can go wrong with the Henry .22


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Is that supposed to be "can't" go wrong, or are you saying that the Henry's aren't that good?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, yes "can't" Henrys are good little guns.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Oops that wasn't me.  I like Henrys. He may not. Don't know why, they're good little guns.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Anyone here have experience with the Rossie .357 Lever Action? My attention was recently turned to them, and they seem like a decent gun for around $450-500.
> Main concern would be the ammo cost between the .22 and the .357


Believe it or not, I picked up a Rossi Puma .357 about 6 years ago for $150 with a leather scabbard to fit! I made it to my front porch before my wife spotted it (That's SO cute!) and took it from me. She loves that little 92 clone and I gotta admit, the sucker SHOOTS! With iron sights, it's good for around an inch at 75 yards.

I'd love to try it on a pig or deer from my archery stand (read that as close range) but she won't let me. Somebody tell her to let me take it hunting, please!


----------



## walt4dun (Aug 24, 2013)

johnf got it, thanks!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Go for the Henry. I've had a Marlin lever and I have shot a Browning. The Marlin is Heavy, and the Browning had a horrible trigger on it. My little Henry large loop is just so smooth, like butter. The trigger pull is light and easy, not heavy and gritty like the Browning. The Marlin is a great gun, but unless you get the Mounty it has a long barrel and is heavy. Also, since Remington bought out Marlin, the new Marlins are crap. Get the Henry and don't look back. You'll love it.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Go with a Henry! I have three Henry big boys....22 mag, 357, and a 44 mag....they are all fun to shoot. Made in America by Americans. Lifetime warranty and the service by said company is great. Now, I am sure the other rifles mentioned are great weapons also, but I am just relaying my experiences with Henry. My next one will be a 30-30.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

I just like the short throw on the BLR's


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't speak for the Henry, but I have a winchester 9422mag, and as far as I know there's not a better rifle made.


----------

